
Steve Ballmer Visits SV, Talks About Microsoft’s Future In Software, Search And Mobile  - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/25/steve-ballmer-visits-silicon-valley-talks-about-microsofts-future-in-software-and-search/
======
wayne
More detailed writeup of the visit:
[http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2008/09/25/microsof...](http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2008/09/25/microsoft-
steve-ballmer-live-at-the-churchill-club/)

